# convicts



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

thinking of trying some convicts in my new tank. will give them plenty of hiding places etc. i am fully aware that they might not make it and probably wont but i will be trying it anyway. i will be having a heavily planted tank with several caves/areas where only the convicts can fit........ which leads me to the question "how large do convicts get?" if i want to give them caves etc then i want to make sure the caves will be big enough for the convicts but too small for the Ps.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

they wont make it.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> they wont make it.
> [snapback]1066587[/snapback]​












At least for my piranhas, I know that they will kill anything that swims like them. For example: a pleco sucks and floats on the ground to places. My piranhas won't really touch them because they think it's weird


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

I believe they grow to be a max of 6 inches, but usually smaller.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Male convicts generally get to about 6", females staying a bit smaller. We have one fat con at my work right now who is nearly 8" with a large hump and everything who spars off with the midas in the tank. It's cool.

But it will never last that long in a piranha tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I personally don't think it will work, but still try it and let us know how it goes!!
~Taylor~


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks for comments guys, like i said i am not overly expecting it to work so didnt want this confused this with a "will my piranhas make best friends and love and hug my convicts?" question. i am fully aware of the risks involved.

reason i wanted to know max sizes was to try and create a couple of areas where the Ps physically cannot fit but the cons can. whether the cons take note of these areas or not only time will tell!!!! its a new tank so prob going to take alot of time getting it set up just right.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well I tried this same thing about a week ago. Wasn't pretty. Through a pair of convicts in my reds tank and the reds chased them down like feeders. They were eaten very fast. They were also a full grown pair. Those convicts will not make it.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

forgot to add that the cons will be added first and be in the tank for about a week to get used to it, hopefully they will investigate the tank enough to know the hiding spots before the Ps are added.

yes, the tank will be cycled aswel.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Won't work as convicts are hard water fish, they also like cooler temperatures and are natural enemies of the piranha.







to cichlids


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya it wont work dude the convict might atk the p's but it will die cause of the p's teeth


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

ahh thee old teeth vs no teeth discussion. I personally am so sick of people telling you what you can and cant do with your money. I'd love to see a tank like that man! 
ya theres a million reasons it wont work but fk it, its your money spend the damn wad and lets see some pics of the work in process!!! hell while were at it I'm goin ta put my rottweiler and my house cat in the refridgerator for a few hours and see whats goin on an hour or 2 later lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hey if u wanna try it try it were just telling u what is going to happen on personal experience


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Won't work as convicts are hard water fish, they also like cooler temperatures and are natural enemies of the piranha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol jerry... convicts are extremly hardy fish... as long as the water isnt VERY soft or VERY hard... they will be more than fine









dude if your P's are small they're gonna get their ass kicked.... if they're big the cons will be eaten shortly


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> dude if your P's are small they're gonna get their ass kicked.... if they're big the cons will be eaten shortly
> [snapback]1067283[/snapback]​


Exactly what I was just going to say.

If I put in my lil' red belly with the male con I used to have, he'd be torn up in a second. My male con was extremely aggressive towards any other fish, except his female, which he bullied as well sometimes. He was one mean f!cker and that's all there is to that.

If the piranha are big enough they'll snack on the con easy.

If they're about the same size it should be interesting, to say the least...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mettle said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > dude if your P's are small they're gonna get their ass kicked.... if they're big the cons will be eaten shortly
> ...


if they're the same size... the con will win IMO


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

lol mettle that was an interesting description of your old male con, so basically he's a pimp eh

*con was extremely aggressive towards any other fish, except his female, which he bullied as well sometimes. He was one mean f!cker and that's all there is to that.

*


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know guys... My caribes are in a 180 and there are 2 plecos who are doing just fine. I think what matters the most is the size of the tank. Also it matters how often you feed them. I know con's are aggressive, so maybe you should go with another type of fish. One that is not aggressive has a better chance in a P tank.


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

so your gonna feed your piranha's a couple convicts huh! can i watch.........


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

My buddy has a 6' RBP I gave him two con fry about 3 months ago and their still in the tank with him, and have grown to just over an inch in size, and they are thriving, now im not expecting them to live in the tank with him forever, but 3 months and there still alive I find that amazing.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the only other fish to survive with my reds is my FH. the longest he's been in there is over an entire night. but he's a crazy mofo, and the Ps know to stay away. both times the FH has escaped, ive found the Ps, huddled together on the far corner of the tank, literally in a floating mass of bodies. thye make themselves into a piranha ball.haha.


----------

